# how good is turkey over chicken?



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

is turkey better to feed than chicken? is it higher in protein? im still going to feed chicken but im just curious. maybe i can feed more turkey. i cant seem to find beef cheap anywhere either. just curious how good turkey is for dogs? been raw feeding on 3rd week now, and dog is doing great. started feeding chicken beef and turkey. chicken backs seem to constipate her i guess i gave too much bone, so im prob not gonna give her backs no more or add more breast. i bought a whole turkey and 2 whole chickens for 25$ which is good here in nyc, i had my butcher cut them into small pieces so i can feed it to my dog.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Make sure the pieces aren't too small that they can choke.. much better to feed bigger cuts so they have to chew. Better dental benefits that way.

I prefer turkey over chicken, simply because it is a bit richer and I can get it really cheap around Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Make sure the pieces aren't too small that they can choke.. much better to feed bigger cuts so they have to chew. Better dental benefits that way.
> 
> I prefer turkey over chicken, simply because it is a bit richer and I can get it really cheap around Thanksgiving and Christmas.


oh ok i didnt think of that. u right they can choke, but how do i know if the pieces are too small, my turkey was cut to the size of a blackberry curve phone, no smaller do u think thats too small?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends on how large your dogs are and how good of chewers they are. Base your meat chunk size on those two points. 

Chicken and turkey are pretty similar in nutrition, turkey tends to be a bit more fatty though.


----------

